

The Case Against Data Lock-in - durin42
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1868432

======
zdw
Hear ye open source and new technology people...

This is fundamentally the war we should be fighting. The problem is not that
people are running Windows or using other proprietary software/services, but
that their data is stuck in formats that are inextricably linked to them.

Thus, if you want peoples to be able to move to your new and innovative
platform, work for open formats.

------
sleepdev
More than a few startup ideas here. Certainly a big problem, but also a sticky
one.

